

One thing you don't need to be an entrepreneur is a college degree - ajaimk
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/02/one-thing-you-dont-need-to-be-an-entrepreneur-a-college-degree.html

======
teeja
Maybe that isn't self-evident because the history is so far back. 100 years
ago, 99.9% of starters didn't have a degree. (And they didn't start life $80K
in debt either.)

But I'd argue that college isn't about learning a trade, it's about getting
more out of living life... and being part of your culture. So once the
business is old enough to spare a few hours a day, college is a great idea.

I learned today that physicist Harold Fletcher (Bell Labs) helped get stereo
recording off the ground back in the early 30s (with Stokowski; they made over
a hundred recordings ... on dual-tracked vinyl). Harold wasn't a narrow
formalist; he understood that a rich culture is one worth preserving.

------
phil
The thing I like most about this post is that he doesn't know what percentage
of their portfolio founders have degrees. That must be because they didn't
ask, or checked on it while they were doing the funding, but don't really care
anymore, and that tells you that he's serious.

------
jacquesm
clickable:

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/02/one-thing-you-dont-need-
to-b...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/02/one-thing-you-dont-need-to-be-an-
entrepreneur-a-college-degree.html)

------
dzenanr
the link is broken

